# The Best Build-Day Yet! Structurally Complete and Playing With Props



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

What a great time the last couple of days working on the haunt. Today I completeled all structural construction and starting playing with pneumatics and even built a couple more props!

First up was weathering the boardwalk; it still had that new car smell, you know? A soaking of thinned grey paint, some flat black and a dry-brushing of white gave just the look I wanted:








It really stands out now in daylight and at night. Boy, do I wish I had a lighting designer, however, as the dock lamp post really needs some help in the dark. A blue led spot looks excellent on it, but blinds everyone in the vicinity... there must be a better way.

*Gimme A Sign!*

A new Exit sign was in order for the layout this year. I mimicked the Hamilton Manor sign and carved out the back for a string of led lights behind the letters.








I think it works even if the 20 light string from Home Depot is a bit too bright in total darkness.

Lastly the Magic Mirror facade went up along with my drop panel wall and the new skull pathway lights. The foremost skull has a 10" pneumatic cylinder and is the last scare before the TOTs reach the exit gate... but not the last before they're off the property! 








Add to that I found a full-length mirror for $6 and topped it with a half-skull from Gravestalkers that makes it look wonderfully creepy and my optimism level is really high tonight!

It feels like I might actually make it...

~ Charlie


----------

